# Cutting off Wattles



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Do you need to give tetanus antitoxin when cutting off wattles?

PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes I would to be on the safe side.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nope I snip them off at birth  Ugly little things  Vicki


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

:rofl LOL. Vicki, I just got an Alpine doe with wattles, one is enough for me and ALL wattles will be removed at birth from now on. Just one is enough to keep me happy. :rofl 

Really would hate to be a kid born in Vicki's herd with wattles or folded ears!!! OUCH!!! :rofl


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

:down Poor goaties! I like 'em.


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

How much do they bleed?


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Why are wattles removed? I've never heard of this :blush2


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cause they are ugggly!!!

If you snip them at birth any bleeding is quickly stopped with hemostats that you have right there to stop navels from bleeding while you tie them. 

Kids nursing on them, they get infected, they get cysts on them, they are impossible to trim up a neck to make it long and graceful. And yes you fix ears of Nubians kids so they don't have a fold lengthwise or worse, the curled over top of the ear!  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep snip at birth no problem


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmm. I used to LIKE wattles more than I do now.. I thought they were cute, until we had one get infected last year from other kids nursing on it.. AH well.. she was okay, and the wattles are,,,,,KINDA cute  I did not cut them off. never have, but might consider it in the future.......but thankfully, we have not had anymore "wattled" kids born...


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow - it was actually really easy to do. I held the kid (1 day old) while Jim cut. He said it was thicker than he thought it would be, but there was hardly any blood at all. The kid barely made a peep. I thought it was a LOT easier to do than disbudding.

I'm so glad it's done - I HATE wattles. 

PJ


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Very interesting!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I think wattles are cute so I leave them be. My full size Nubians don't have them. The only goats I have with them are my mini Nubies and they inherited them from Mimi's ND dam. Since they can't be registered, I don't worry about having to clip them. Kathie


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I like wattles and keep them on....now we had 1 doe kid born this year with 1 wattle and I meant to snip it but didn't. It's kinda cute though but I think I should take that one.
Becky


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I wish you all could send me your wattles so I could transplant them on my goats! I love them. Somehow, over the years, they have bred out of my herd, but not on purpose! I never had a problem with them getting infected, but I'm sure I would nto like them as much if they did.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

my new Saanens have wattles and I think they're precious!


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, sometimes they have 1 wattle, sometimes 2 wattles of different lengths, sometimes wattles show up under the ears, or one under the ear, one in the right place. I used to never take them off, but I really do like not having them at all!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Had a doeling the other day with what Theresa and I called an ear tag but was like a wattle sorta but very tiny and completely different color than her ear snipped it right off and no blood at all


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I like wattles ! I have had them born with 1 and them born with 2 different ones also.

All you mean mean people cutting them off !


Patty


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

> All you mean mean people cutting them off !


Yeah kind of like those ears - airplane or pendulous - they just dont make it here - cut um all off!!! :rofl


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl and I thought about supergluing weights on my gopher puppy dog eared LM's and having longer ears here. Never had any wattles but they would get snipped off , along with beards on my doe's here. I have had a few crimped ears in Boer's and we stretch them but then cull if they kid with crimps again .


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

why do boers crimp?


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I LIKE WATTLES!! I like to think of it as jewelry! They're cute!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Ashley


> why do Boers crimp?


 I think it's bloodline and I have had a few Boers that could put the shame on Nubies for being longer in length and sometimes the ear folds in the uterine other times a crimp fold is from breeding a low % Boer crossbreed.


----------

